# Storing ooths?



## bossdog004 (Dec 23, 2005)

This may have been addressed before, but I have gotten too many diff answers. I have some chinese and european ooths that I want to put out in Spring. I have them closed in a ziplock bag at this time.

I have read two diff ways to store. Completly closed container or a container with ventilation.

Which has worked the best for you guys?

Have a merry Christmas and Happy Holiday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew (Dec 23, 2005)

They should have some sort of ventilation.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2005)

Put them in a container with a couple tiny holes and store in the fridge until spring.


----------



## Tapos (Jan 10, 2006)

i put them in the butter section of the frig. door, less air circulation, but cold and they don't dry out. i do not put them in sealed containers.


----------

